# Der Nekromant und dessen Spielweise



## Dynakay (19. Mai 2008)

Hi,

gibt es ein paar Nekromanten die über Ihre Erfahrungen berichten wollen? 

Mich würde wie beim Wächter Thread interessieren, ob dieser auch gut solo-spielbar ist etc. etc. pp. 

Danke 

tschööö


----------



## mikk (19. Mai 2008)

Dynakay schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> gibt es ein paar Nekromanten die über Ihre Erfahrungen berichten wollen?
> 
> ...




Ich selbst spiele zwar keinen Nekromant bzw nur bis Level 5. Aber ich garantiere Dir, dass er sehr gut solo spielbar ist. Die Hauptfrage bei allen Klassen wird sein: Wie spielt sie sich auf Level 80. Beim Bärshami z.B. soll dieser nochmals in den letzten Leveln sehr stark anziehen und stärker werden. Hatte ich zumindest gestern gelesen.

Aber ich fürchte, dass es sehr wenige Spieler geben wird, die in der BETA max. Level spielen konnten. Ich denke wir müssen einfach noch ein wenig warten bzw. es selbst austesten.

Aus meinen bisherigen MMO-Launch-Erfahrungen möchte ich fast behaupten, dass die meisten MMOs am Anfang größere Endcontent-Probleme hatten. Also hast du gerade am Anfang noch viel Zeit Dir nen zweiten oder dritten Char zu ziehen ohne Sorge zu haben, was zu verpassen.

Ich für meinen Teil werde so 3-5 Klassen erst mal spielen - je nach Laune - und sicherlich werden einige davon auf der Strecke bleiben. Am ehesten tendiere ich gerade zu einer Heilklasse - speziell Mitra Priester oder Bärenshami.


----------



## Drakonis (22. Mai 2008)

Hi,

Die spielweise des necro ist auf jedenfall nicht mit der spielweise der petklassen aus wow z.b. zu vergleichen

ich spiele seit EA einen unholy necro, der mitlerweile auf 38 ist. der necro ist für mich eine reine dot klasse, selbst die pets sind nur dots auf 2 beinen für mich und so spiele ich meinen necro auch.
bis lvl 12 wenn du dein knochenschild bekommst, läßt sich der necro sehr schwer spielen aber auch später wird es gegen gleichwertige gegnergruppen nicht einfach. ich habe den eindruck, das der necro die klasse ist, mit der du am meisten sterben wirst.

wichtig beim necro sind seine buffs. ich habe mittlerweile 6 buffs die gleichzeitig oben sind, dazu noch bufffood und tränke. dazu noch 4 begleiter. da wird jeder tod eine nachbufforgie.

das knochenschild ist einer der wichtigsten buffs, er wirkt nicht nur auf dich sondern auch auf deine gruppenmitglieder und absorbiert wirklich viel schaden. ich bin schon oft gestorben, wenn ich eine gruppe von gegnern wegbomben wollte und der buff ausgelaufen war. also immer drauf achten


----------



## Kami-sama (22. Mai 2008)

Drakonis schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Die spielweise des necro ist auf jedenfall nicht mit der spielweise der petklassen aus wow z.b. zu vergleichen
> 
> ...



Dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen.

Spiele zwar nicht EA, aber seit ein paar Wochen Closed Beta.
Ich habe meinen Necro bis auf 32 geschafft und mir ab da noch was vom GameContent übrig gelassen - und daher mit anderen Klassen experimentiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie Drakonis schon schrieb, ab dem Knochenschild wird es einfacher mit dem Necro.


----------



## mantigore666 (22. Mai 2008)

also mein nekro ist jetzt lvl 11 und im vergleich zu meinem lvl 11 dämonologen
ist er um einiges leichter zu spielen, die pets machen wenigstens halbwegs aua...
die sukkubine hingegen sieht vorwiegend gut aus und macht nette geräusche LOL


----------



## Drakonis (23. Mai 2008)

> also mein nekro ist jetzt lvl 11 und im vergleich zu meinem lvl 11 dämonologen
> ist er um einiges leichter zu spielen, die pets machen wenigstens halbwegs aua...
> die sukkubine hingegen sieht vorwiegend gut aus und macht nette geräusche LOL



habe meinen dämo nur bis auf 5 gespielt. im vergleich haut der dämo wesentlich schneller mehr schaden raus, weil die dots des necro erstmal anlaufen müssen. insgesammt soll der demo wohl auch mehr schaden amchen und der necro mehr suporten


----------



## Gerümpel (25. Mai 2008)

finde den Nekro eigentl sehr gut zum spielen, im vergleich zu Bärschami was vorher hatte.
Man dottet einfach 1-2 Gegner dann macht man aoe bis sie tot sind...


----------



## Nukular (26. Mai 2008)

Ich habs gestern abend noch geschafft meinen Nekro auf Lvl 20 zu spielen (Samstag angefangen) ... ich glaube ich hab bislang, bis auf 2 oder 3 Quests alles alleine gemacht ... 

Weiß nicht ob das bei anderen Klassen auch so "leicht" ging.


----------



## Drakonis (26. Mai 2008)

hmm, ich weis ja nicht wie ihr skillt. ich hab zumindest die unheilige richtung eingeschlagen und komm jetzt erst langsam mit 47+ richtig klar. gruppen von 3+ auf selben lvl sind immer noch gefährlich


----------



## Bruder Tac (27. Mai 2008)

Mein Nekromant ist Level 18, ich habe 2 Pets.
Und sterbe sehr häufig.
Gegen einen Gegner, der auch gerne 2 Level über mir sein kann, ist es kein Problem. Da verliere ich keine 10% Leben.
Gegen 2 Gegner meines Levels wirds langsam zum Glücksspiel. Wo bei ich hier immer wieder staune. 2 Level 18er kriege ich down und manche Level 16 Mobs machen mich zu 2t fertig.
Alles was dadrüber liegt an Gegnerzahlen, ist tötlich, solange sich nicht mindestens 5 Level unter einem sind.

Am meisten regt mich auf, daß meine Pets nicht tanken können. Im Vergleich zu den Meleeklassen ist der Schaden doch recht bescheiden und man trägt nur Stoff. Würde sie tanken, würde man wohl recht gut durchs Spiel kommen, aber da sie es nicht tun, ist es oft einfach nur russisches Roulett.


----------



## Neolus (27. Mai 2008)

Ich muss mich meinen vorpostern leider anschließen. Habe als erstes mit dem nekro angefangen da ich ihn am interessantesten fand. Hab ihn auf lvl 10 gespielt was garnicht so leicht war und sau lange gedauert hat. Hab danach nen assasine und nen wächter gespielt und war echt erstaunt über die ungleichheit. Mit wächter und assasine habe ich bis zu 6 gegner umgehauen, beim nekro sind mehr als 2 schon zu 90% der sichere tot. Echt schade, ich denke am nekro müssen sie sich nochc etwas einfallen lassen...sonst laufen irgendwann nur meeles rum.


----------



## Bruder Tac (27. Mai 2008)

Jo, mit meinem Barbaren war ich in 30min Level 10. Mit meinem Nekro war ich Level 5.


----------



## Hüpfii (27. Mai 2008)

Bruder schrieb:


> Jo, mit meinem Barbaren war ich in 30min Level 10. Mit meinem Nekro war ich Level 5.



Meines erachtens und von vielen anderen ist der Nekro im moment mehr als verbugged der dmg den er macht ist witzlos bin imo 43 und hab im pvp keinerlei chancen auser wegzurennen..und ja ich kenne die skills und weis sie einzusetzen daran liegt es leider nicht :/


----------



## Celissa (28. Mai 2008)

ich bin echt froh hier zu lesen des ich nicht die einzige bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
die gegen 3-4 gegner tot umkippt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wär aber schön von euch wenn ihr euch wieder meldet (HIER) 
und was neues schreibt damit auch andere lernen können wie der nekro nun abgehn (kann)


----------



## Krakk (28. Mai 2008)

Mein Necro ist 24 so wie auch mein Barbar und ich kann nur Bestätigen das es mit dem Necro  wesentlich schwerer war auf dieses Level zu kommen und fragt mich nicht wie oft ich den Friedhof besucht habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das Problem ist auch das man sich erst einmal umstellen muss da die pets nicht das geringste an agro halten so wie man es von petklassen in anderen MMOs gewohnt ist .
Schauen und hoffen wir mal das es in höhren Leveln besser wird


----------



## Bruder Tac (28. Mai 2008)

Krakk schrieb:


> Mein Necro ist 24 so wie auch mein Barbar und ich kann nur Bestätigen das es mit dem Necro  wesentlich schwerer war auf dieses Level zu kommen und fragt mich nicht wie oft ich den Friedhof besucht habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich habe gestern mit ein paar Nekros gesprochen, die im Bereich von 30-45 waren.
Nach deren Aussage wird es nicht besser.
Das Verhältnis im Schaden bleibt gleich bzw. wird noch etwas schlechter.
Und alle teilen die Meinung, daß unser größtes Problem unsere nicht-tankenden Pets sind.

Aber nach ein bißchen rumgefrage und gesabbel scheint es bei fast allen Klassen mehr oder weniger das gleich Problem zu haben. Nicht genug Schaden um wirklich was zu reißen.
Mit Ausnahme der Schurken. Die rocken ganze Gegnerhorden um die Ecke, ohne nur mit der Wimper zu zucken. Und speziell die Waldläufer scheinen ein echtes One-Hit-Wonder zu sein. Im manuellen Zielmodus kann man zumindest auf Tortage fast jedes Mob des eigenen Levels One-hitten.
Jetzt frage ich mich allerdings, ob die Schurken overpowered sind oder die anderen alle underpowered. Ich wäre für 2teres 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Trotzdem werde ich meinem Nekro die Stange halten, weil mir die Klasse einfach gefällt. Sie ist einfach nur richtig dunkel. Fluchen, Parasiten verteilen usw.


----------



## Drakonis (29. Mai 2008)

ich denke, der größte fehler, den die meisten necros machen, sit sich an den petklassen anderer mmo's zu orientieren. 

ich habe keine probleme damit, das meine pets nicht tanken. ich bin auf unheilig geskillt und mache damit ordentlich schaden.

so soll mein necro mal aussehen

http://hybes.de/featPlaner.php?class=Necro...4101-25,4110-21


----------



## Mastermind (30. Mai 2008)

Drakonis schrieb:


> ich denke, der größte fehler, den die meisten necros machen, sit sich an den petklassen anderer mmo's zu orientieren.
> 
> ich habe keine probleme damit, das meine pets nicht tanken.



jopp so ist es - man muss sich zwar erstmal dran gewöhnen aber wenn man das ganze dann erstmal im griff hat geht der nekro ja sowas von steil ab.

ich sterbe zwar auch noch recht häufig (lvl 27) das liegt aber eher daran das ich zu oft meine buffs vergesse oder ich zu schnell ohne passend zu reggen weitermache. wenn ich voll ausgeruht da stehe packe ich gegnergruppen von 3 oder 4 die auch mal 1-3 lvl über mir sind.

bin im übrigen auf unheilig geskillt.

mache es eigtl. so das ich durchdotte, aoe schaden mache und falls die gesundheit unter 50% rutscht wird gefeart, einer mit raserei gehalten und die anderen weggedottet und danach aoe - besonbders praktisch ist das opfern eines seiner pets um eigene lebensenergie wiederherzustellen - muss man allerdings skillen^^


----------



## Drakonis (30. Mai 2008)

> besonbders praktisch ist das opfern eines seiner pets um eigene lebensenergie wiederherzustellen - muss man allerdings skillen^^



hatte ich mir nicht vorgenommen das zu skillen. aber wenn es sich lohnt, dann vielleicht. wieviel prozent der hp stellt das weider her?


----------



## Topperharly (31. Mai 2008)

hab mir heute aoc gekauft...was muss ich denn beim necro beachten^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wäre super nett wenn mir da einer einen tipp geben könnte :-D


----------



## Bruder Tac (1. Juni 2008)

Mal eine blöde Frage. 
Weiß jemand, wie man umskillt bzw, ob das überhaupt möglich ist?


----------



## staran (1. Juni 2008)

Bruder schrieb:


> Mal eine blöde Frage.
> Weiß jemand, wie man umskillt bzw, ob das überhaupt möglich ist?



Ja , dass ist möglich. Wenn du mit mit Tortage fertig bist kommst du ja zu deinem levelgebiet je nach Volk , dort kannst du in der Stadt (weis ich net mehr genau wo) umskillen.Kostet dich allerdings Geld und wenn du umso öfter umskillst wird es mit der zeit immer mehr


----------



## staran (1. Juni 2008)

Topperharly schrieb:


> hab mir heute aoc gekauft...was muss ich denn beim necro beachten^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hat das nicht schonmal wer gepostet? SuFu nutzen^^


----------



## Onsider (8. Juni 2008)

Hmmmm, hab nen Eis-Necro und kann sagen das er sich in Gruppe richtig gut macht, nur solo ist es etwas schwer, geht aber auch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Das die Pets nicht tanken, ausser mal die 15sek oder so, hab ich mich schon mit abgefunden.


----------



## Drakonis (9. Juni 2008)

Onsider schrieb:


> Hmmmm, hab nen Eis-Necro und kann sagen das er sich in Gruppe richtig gut macht, nur solo ist es etwas schwer, geht aber auch noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



eisnecro, welche stuffe und wie spielst den? also spellrotation usw würde mich interessieren.

ich spiel momentan auf unheilig und hab gestern mein 60er feat bekommen. seelenplünderung. den sinn dahinter hab ich noch nicht genau gefunden. die dauer ist auf gerade mal 5 min beschränkt. dann muss man ihn nach casten.

je petslot kan man den zauber einmal aufladen. das macht auf stufe 60 7 aufladungen und eine schadenserhöhung um 130%. bei den dots hab ich da jetzt keinen unterschied gemerkt aber beim bomben scheints recht abzugehen. ticks um die 500-600.


wie auch immer, die beste methode die ich ab 50 gefunden habe:
6 pets raus, verstecken und pets auf den gegner schicken. bei nem 4 stufe höheren gegner kippt 1-2 von den pets um. wobei die herumstehenden gegner meist nur auf eins der 6 pets gehen und dann wieder ablassen.


----------



## Malice Miseré (11. Juni 2008)

ach, das ist ja fein und baut mich tierisch auf.

Ich dachte schon, ich mach was falsch mit meinem Nekro in AOC, bin halt EQII verwöhnt.

Jetzt, da ich weiß, das es so gewollt ist, packe ich ihn mal wieder aus und lvl ihn höher als 17.

Wenn das so gewollt ist, dann stelle ich mich natürlich der Herausforderung, denn ich bin mir ja nun gewiss, dass der mehrfache Tod nicht auf persönliche Unkenntnis im Sinne von Anwenderfehler zurückzuführen ist.

Grundsätzlich sollten Nekros ja eh kein Problem mit häufigem Sterben haben.


----------



## Kooriryu (16. Juni 2008)

Also mein Nekro ist heute gerade mal 21 geworden und ich muss sagen ich kam gut allein zurecht. Vor dem Patch wie auch nach dem patch. Nun ist es so das ich nurnoch mit fleisch zu Wurm und Seelenschlag und parasitische verderbnis die Mobs platt mache. Seit dem neusten Patch ist die Verderbnis erheblich erhöht worden. Ab 20 bekommt man eh noch n Verführer zu womit der schaden dann auch ordenttlich erhöht ist.
Hab heute zB 6 x lv 19er nur mit der verderbnis gekillt. Nochhinzu kommt ja beim Necro das der fatality ziemlich oft proct bei mir und so das Eisungeheuer rauskommt und kräftig austeilt.
Also probeme solo zu leveln hab ich absulut nicht. vieleicht kommt es ja noch aber imo auf 21 macht es richtig laune.


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (18. Juli 2008)

hallo da ich mit meinem bs jetzt fast 80 geworden bin würde ich gerne einen kleinen necro leveln. wie sieht das nach dem patch aus ist der noch spielbar? hat jemand ne gute petskillung. ich will am liebsten ne kleine armee um mich rumlaufen haben. spiele zwar auf nem pve sever aber zum necro finde ich gehört nen ganzes rudel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


danke schon mal für die mühe

sufu bla bla jeder neue patch zwingt einen ja fast zum umskillen ^^


----------



## Drakonis (21. Juli 2008)

mit dem letzten patch haben sie in sachen pet necro viel verbuggt, die meisten tiere machen garnichts mehr. mein necro steht seit 2-3 wochen fast nur ungenutzt rum. zuviele nervs, patches, als das ich dauernd umskillen möchte. erstmal muss der stabil werden.


----------



## Merux (23. Juli 2008)

Also ich habe nen Necro lvl 26 Wiederbelebung also nicht die Eisskliss und habe eigentlich keine Probleme meine Viecher machen nen guten schaden und falls es knapp wird sauge ich von meinen Viechern Leben ab oder jage den NPC angst ein so das die wegrennen... also ich schaffe es fast immer gegen 4-5 vom gleichen lvl. PvP habe ich noch keine erfahrung da ich auf einem NPC server spiele. Aber im Team ist es doch etwas einfacher das stimmt schon ich spiele mit einem Dämo. zusammen und wir brauchen eigentlich auch keinen Tank... und ach ja ein Pet als Tank ist irgendwie doch etwas doof denn wer ist so doof und greift erst alle Pets an, wenn man doch den Necro einfach plätten muss, damit alle tot sind. 

P.S. Wenn man einen etwas was zustarken NPC angreift einfach falls vorhanden ins Wasser gehn und schwimmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann Kämpft der gegen deine Viecher und die erledigen dann denn job gut, ausser er ist viel zu stark dann klapt es natührlich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

